# Unterschiede zwischen Fritz! Box 7290 und 7390



## Crymes (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo.
Mich würden mal die Unterschiede zwischen den 2 Routern interessieren.
Ist ja doch ein ganz schöner Preisunterschied.

Ich habe bis jetzt gefunden:

-Gigabit-Lan
-5Ghz und 2.4 gleichzeitig
-7390 nur 2 Antennen?
-V-DSL fähig

Hat sich an der Hardware was geändert?
(Prozessor, Speicher usw.)

Hat die 7390 auch alle Stromsparmodi (z.B. W-Lan Drosselung bei nicht5benutzung) wie die alte?

Danke schon im Vorraus!!


----------



## riedochs (31. Juli 2010)

Schon mal bei AVM auf der Seite geschaut?


----------



## Crymes (1. August 2010)

Ja, aber da steht nichts zur Hardware.


----------

